# Its Baaack,Craftsman fixed/plunge router combo $79



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for the evening crew


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

Got it for that price on black friday. great deal


----------

